# Tuner replacement question...



## richmort (Oct 10, 2003)

I have an old HDR-212 and the threaded post (RF input) that the cable screws onto is broken. (I know I can go in RCA, but I want to use the RF input) I searched for a replacement tuner module but had no luck so I want to buy a used tivo on ebay and use it for parts. Obviously I can just get another HDR212, but are there any benifits to getting a 412 or 612? Or rather, is there another model that had a better more advanced tuner module that will fit in the same socket? 

Thanks!


----------

